# Tips on how to approach potential pitch



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

I'd like some advice or tips on how best to approach businesses with the intention of selling coffee to their employees.

I'm putting together a daily route, and don't plan on having one static pitch all day - I want to visit numerous big factories, businesses and trading estates over the morning, and having a regular time slot at each.

I'm just trying to look at it from an employers point of view.. will they welcome someone offering this service? What sort of cut/percentage if any would be sensible?

I imagine some employers would welcome this, as it might boost moral. But others may see it as taking profits from their own vending machine.

Any advice or experience with this would be greatly appreciated. I realize planning rights have to be taken into consideration.

How many guys here have a daily route? How did you approach the businesses to park in their car park?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi

I'll start by saying that although I haven't any exact experience selling mobile coffee, I did used to supply outside catering to a number of local businesses so my experience may count for something

I'd very much imagine it'll be on an individual basis as how best to approach each business. Some will be ok with an informal approach, others may want a much more formal arrangement.

Even the person best to speak to will vary from company to company. HR dept. Procurement. Warehouse Manager. Floor cleaner. It could be any of these or anyone in-between.

So, my only real advice is just to get out there knocking on doors and try best to get your foot in that door. DO NOT waste your time phoning as first contact as face-to-face will always work much better, and then maybe follow up with a call later.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I agree that will be the best approach.

Has no one else come up against this hurdle?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

buzz said:


> Thanks for the input. I agree that will be the best approach.
> 
> Has no one else come up against this hurdle?


Put together a small leaflet for the business owner/noticeboard. It should basically be a leaflet detailing what your offering e.g. coffee, tea, snacks whatever and any USPs you have e.g. fresh roasted, micro roastery, speciality, single origin etc.. etc.. get in front of someone responsible and find out if this would be of interest to their employees, whether it would interfere with any existing relationships e.g. vending machines, agreement with a another sandwich/drinks van etc..In general small business parks will be your best bet. in addition the leaflet should contain contact details and reference to a website and also private functions if you do them!

your pitch should be about what you can offer and why it might be of benefit. e.g. if you know their employees go to a small place down the road for a coffee etc. where you can offer convenience and the employees don't need to leave the site. building sites may also be another great place to pitch up for short periods at certain times of the day.


----------

